# Anyone Know a Good Mental Health Therapist in Dubai?



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

I actually live in Ras Al Khaimah, not Dubai, and I have only 1 option here for seeking therapy here at it's not a very good one. There is a psychiatric "department" at the local government-run hospital but it is not at all what I am looking for.

I was hoping one of my fellow ex-pats could suggest a clinic or hospital that provides good therapy. I would like the therapist to be American or European if possible.

Last thing...what type of insurance (if any) do they accept? I work for the government of Ras Al Khaimah and I have a government ID card which is good for any of the govt. hospitals and I also have insurance through RAK Insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

jmcn5195 said:


> I actually live in Ras Al Khaimah, not Dubai, and I have only 1 option here for seeking therapy here at it's not a very good one. There is a psychiatric "department" at the local government-run hospital but it is not at all what I am looking for.
> 
> I was hoping one of my fellow ex-pats could suggest a clinic or hospital that provides good therapy. I would like the therapist to be American or European if possible.
> 
> Last thing...what type of insurance (if any) do they accept? I work for the government of Ras Al Khaimah and I have a government ID card which is good for any of the govt. hospitals and I also have insurance through RAK Insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Try Health Psychology UAE. Good luck!


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

*Mental Health therapy in Dubai*



nola said:


> Try Health Psychology UAE. Good luck!


HI , My wife is a Doctor (PhD from Ottawa U), in clinical Psychology. She is just finishing her license in Ontario and will be moving here (Dubai) in September. THere are a couple of clinics in Dubai where she interviewed and may be joining. I forgit their names. One is a a community health clininc and the other I think is the London Clinic. I will get you more info once I speak to her later today. 
Cheers, A


----------



## cdnskier (Feb 9, 2010)

cdnskier said:


> HI , My wife is a Doctor (PhD from Ottawa U), in clinical Psychology. She is just finishing her license in Ontario and will be moving here (Dubai) in September. THere are a couple of clinics in Dubai where she interviewed and may be joining. I forgit their names. One is a a community health clininc and the other I think is the London Clinic. I will get you more info once I speak to her later today.
> Cheers, A


I just spoke to my wife and there atre three clinics that she met and knows that they offer psychological services in Dubai: Human Relations Institute, Dubai Community Health Centre, and the Dubai London Helath Center.

Cheers, A


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thanks*



cdnskier said:


> I just spoke to my wife and there atre three clinics that she met and knows that they offer psychological services in Dubai: Human Relations Institute, Dubai Community Health Centre, and the Dubai London Helath Center.
> 
> Cheers, A


Thanks for the suggestions! I will look into them.

Cheers

J


----------



## jmcn5195 (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot NOLA! I had an appointment on Saturday with Dr. Melanie Schlatter in Dubai and she is very nice and seems like the real deal. I really appreciate your help. 

Jamie


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

jmcn5195 said:


> Thanks a lot NOLA! I had an appointment on Saturday with Dr. Melanie Schlatter in Dubai and she is very nice and seems like the real deal. I really appreciate your help.
> 
> Jamie


I'm really glad that worked out!

Nola


----------

